# A late night stop over between M25 & Brighton any ideas?



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I finish work at 8.30 in Kettering and we are heading down to THS with C &CC just outside Brighton so I am looking for somewhere to spend the night on the way. Tomorrow night.

Hopefully having left M25 so M3 or A3 would be great if anyone knows of quiet spot to get our heads down. 

Many thanks as always
Mandy


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Mandy,

I presume you mean the A23/M23...I don't know of any place in particular but I do know there are several CL's or CS's in this neck of the woods. However, if you make it as far as the M23 you are only 1/2 hour drive to Brighton so you may wish to make it all the way that night....just a thought. 

If I had room in my drive you could use it...but I'm afraid there isn't space.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes I did mean A23 and M23. Problem is it is going to be too late as 11pm seems to be the cut off time for Rallies and the like and the THS doesn't start till Friday. 

Don't worry we will find somewhere , a couple of things on here for Wilding we might look at. 

Thanks 
Mandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

youc ccould try Pease Pottage services where the M23 becomes A23, but they charge! There's a few laybys on the horsham road from there, but may well be taken up by trucks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

`On the A23 after pease Pottage there is another services area with petrol pumps, or you could use the layby at the top of hand Cross, have seen vans stop over there.

cabby

changed name of stop.
To confirm, the hand cross petrol station there is room to park there, or if not there is a layby on the exit from the garage.
will try and think of somewhere else before you leave so check on here again.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just out of interest, we are going to Seaford, are all the beaches stony as they look on Google maps, if so where is the best sandy beach from there. 

thanks again
Mandy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try this one Mandy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-126984.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Seaford is a stoney beach, as is most of the beaches stretching from Worthing right up past hastings.the nearest sandy beach would be Goring or the Witterings or Littlehampton, but they are miles away from Seaford.
However when te tide is right out there is some sand, you can watch the ferry leaving Newhaven at nighttime it is all lit up.

Oh and in case you did not know, the Eastbourne Airshow starts on Thursday for 4 days, no red arrows this year, but there will be a flypast on Saturday of a VULCAN BOMBER, only one still flying.it is a free show, parking on the seafront is free over this period.

cabby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

So daughter won't be building sand castles but we get an air display, sounds good to me. Taking bikes so can do some of that too. 

Forgot about the pub that had been mentioned, maybe get there before it closes, can't be cheeky and park there if we have not been in can we  

Thanks again to all helpers.
Mandy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The golden galleon pub in Seaford which has been mentioned on here, the firm also have the Smugglers at Telscombe Cliffs on the A259, right on the seafront.have sen a couple of times a van parked there.

cabby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow what a weekend, fantastic time, parked up in side street next to Mc Donalds 1 night, then to Rally for others, excellent spot if others are thinking of a vist. 

Did the Air Show from the cliff top next to helicopter flights, just had to do it, 12 year old was so excited. Went back Sunday morning for flight as we missed the chance to fly along coast on the Saturday. It was amazing well worth the £35 each price, we will never forget it. 

Spent Sunday morning on beach and daughter spent over an hour in the water while we took in the rays on a windy but pleasant beach. 

Lots of MH parking around there and we would definitely go back. Saw the pub but as you can imagine was very busy this weekend. 

Thanks all again
Mandy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

glad you had a great weekend, however just for the record, which Macdonalds are we talking about here.

cabby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This one in Newhaven

McDonald's Restaurants Ltd
The Drove Retail Pk/The Drove, Newhaven BN9 0AG
01273 612594

If you look on google maps you will see a white lorry next to large white building that is almost exactly the spot. 3 other lorries and us on the night, great for dogs as large derelict area next to you where old guy came at 6.30 to walk his. 

Thanks again
Mandy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes do know where you mean. glad you had a great weekend.

cabby


----------

